# Recoil Spring



## hyatt76 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have Llama Minimax .45...recoil spring is awfully strong..disassembly is done by racking slide back against about 20lb spring...what is the lightest spring I could use without messing up the gun. Thanks.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

most my 1911 type guns come with a 16 lb spring. I like an 18-20 lb spring in them though.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

If your llama is a full-size 5" government model, then the standard spring is 16 pounds, although most shooters prefer the 18.5 pound will full charge ammo. If your pistol is a commander or officer size model, you are pretty much stuck with the 20 pound spring. Rule of thumb: The smaller the slide & frame, the stronger the recoil spring becomes.


----------

